# QR Code Creation on PC?



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 2, 2013)

Ahoy!

Is there any program around that will allow me to import images into it and turn it into a QR Code design in Animal Crossing, or a website where I can do the designs, or drop in JPEGs etc? I have found multiple variants for phones, all of which do varying scales of this, but simply put, want to sit at work and doodle up some designs I can save as QR codes on my PC, and then scan into the game.

Anyone know of such a thing?


----------



## Envy (Jul 2, 2013)

This one works just fine on my PC.


----------



## temtaro (Jul 2, 2013)

I use an app on my android phone called "animal xing" (I think) but it can transform jpeg to pixel and then QR


----------



## Clarkeyboy (Jul 2, 2013)

Envy said:


> This one works just fine on my PC.



That is absolutely perfect. Exactly what I wanted. Thank you kindly


----------

